# Tropical fish for 10 gallon?



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

What fish and how many can live in a cycled 10 gallon?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Platies and guppies come to mind. Even better, endlers. I don't know how you would stock it though.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Can endlers and guppies be together? Can they live in the same type (chemistry) of water that bettas do? When I had a betta in the 10 gallon, I changed 50% of the water once a week. Would I stick with that?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, if it is cycled and properly stocked 50% a week is fine. Guppies and endlers can be mixed but they will interbreed. What is your hardness and ph?


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Not sure on hardness, but the pH of regular tap water read 6.6 However, I was thinking that it was around the normal range, but maybe that was when I was testing the tank water???


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

What would be the stocking options on neons(cardinals, glow lights )? I want something easy to care for. If ingot endlers or guppies, could I get all males? How many mollies could fit?


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

I ended up getting 8 male guppies for the 10 gallon. Could anything else be added? I would love mollies, but is there room?


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

labloverl said:


> I ended up getting 8 male guppies for the 10 gallon. Could anything else be added? I would love mollies, but is there room?


I would probably stick with the guppies, personally. Mollies usually like brackish water and grow pretty large. I think you'll really enjoy your tank even with just the guppies, those little guys are so fun lol.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

You might be right.  What is the max number of guppies I can have in it? Could neons be added? I just love community tanks, and hate to only have one type of fish...


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

I had 6 males for my own 10 at first, but we wound up taking back one of the boys around day... 12-13 because of harassment  If we didn't have Honey, the mystery snail, and Bowser the betta, we'd prolly get more guppies (or I would anyway).

I'd leave it at just the guppies, maybe two otos. More than 8 guppies is pushing it, imho. You could prolly do about 4 kuhli loaches, though. I've heard they've got a really low bioload. If you do look into them, they _really_ need to be in groups, I bought a pair and I really feel I should have done 3 minimum, want to get another 2 at least in the future.


Edit:
Just keep in mind that guppies are top-level swimmers. You should look into bottom-dwellers. If not loaches, then the mini/pygmy cories. At least 3 of them as well.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

_Should_ anything else be added to a 10 gallon with 8 guppies? I understand about the mollies, but what about platies? 

Bottom dwelling fish: I love cories, but I don't think I have enough room for the number they should be kept in. What about ghost or cherry shrimp? I would need something that I could have just one or two of.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You're pretty stocked now. There won't be anymore room soon. You can add shrimp, they hardly produce anything. You can add 2-5 and then if you want, one nerite snail.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

what do you mean there won't be anymore room soon?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I meant that if you add anymore fish.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

So it seems like shrimp is the way to go. Does it matter what kind? I really wouldn't want more than 3.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nope, it doesn't matter.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Try this:

http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks, I did look at that site. It said 8 guppies was overstocked.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

plant it, do your regular 50% water changes, and watch them. you should be fine, even adding 4-5 shrimp.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

It's artificially planted, except for 1 small anubias. I don't know how to keep live plants, or what kinds need low light, low maintenance, and gravel substrate.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Shrimp will need lots of hiding places and live plants to survive because guppies are very fond of shrimp but not in a good way. 

Red Cherry Shrimp (RCS) would lead a very stressful life in a tank with so many predators. And if the guppies didn't eat them they could certainly pick them to death.

Amanos might be okay since they are larger.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Guppies are brackish fish tooo


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Guppies can live anywhere from freshwater to saltwater. They're extremely versatile. Mollies themselves are usually listed as brackish, but many or at least several thrive in freshwater.


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm experimenting with my ten gallon as well. No betta present. I am finding the long finned white and black tetras to be both beautiful and hardy at present. I did come into a couple of aggressive ones when I stocked to the recommended five...so I'm returning those two to the LPS today. However, the three large females are totally at peace and enjoying swimming together. 

May not go with your current setup, but for future reference...
My husband commented that they are almost as pretty as angelfish...


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Those are beautiful! I just want to add another kind of fish to the tank. Right now, the guppies are doing fine, just being guppies. Even though there is 8 in there, the tank look so empty. Shrimp may be the way to go, but the LPS owner said I could put 15 guppies in the tank!


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

Ah yes. Know what you mean. The gal at the pet store who bagged my tetras for me told me all about how she was treating her betta with melafix. The gal who was there today when I returned the two tetras just dumped the bag immediately, no floating, no acclimation. Go figure.


----------

